# Diesel conversions



## Buckinbronco66 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry I havent been around for a while I have been on deployment and am home safe.

Now on to the topic. I am working on converting my 66 bronco with a cummings 4bt turbo (diesel) Reason being it requires very little electronic help and diesels pretty much run for ever. My friends and I are dabbling in making our own BIO-DIESEL and I would like to know if anyone has done this and what their results were. The types I would like to try are first seperating out the glycerin with lye for all batches:

Mixing with
methanol (most common but hard to come by off grid)
ethanol (not the same, will it work, can make off grid)

I also want to pick up a generator that I can hook up to either the drive shaft or axle, If i put a 250 gallon tank beside the truck I can run the diesel for as long as I need and quick disconnect and bolt if need be.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

There's a garage machine if you look on the internet, costs about 6 grand and it makes BD from peanut oil and stuff. Requires some chemicals but hey- your own gas pump in your garage.


----------



## Dropy (Apr 18, 2012)

Also think about the gas/usedoil mix to run her on also. I have been looking into it and it seems you can mix used motor oil (and trans fluid and diff fluid) with gas and run it in a diesel no problem. The mix ratios is something like 15-20 % gas to 80-85% used oil. 

Make sure you filter the used oil stuff thru a 1 micron filter first. And maybe make it in 10 gallon batches. this way if it gets messed up or there is something off about the oil you dont ruin a large amount.


----------



## easyshack (Dec 25, 2012)

Used oil is simple and free. Why waste time and money when you can burn 100% used motor oil like it is, just filter it. It burns best in Detroit 2 cycle Diesel engines . Cummins 5.9 12 valve engines too. Any diesel with glow plugs used oil does not do well. 
Also to burn oil you need gear rotor fuel pump upgrade, or stock Detroit 353 or 453 engines have these pumps already .
Free fuel, it worth finding the right set up.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Years ago they ran pumps and generators off cars buy replacing one wheel with rim used as a pulley you just need to figure out the gearing to get the speed you want .
On the old farm they used a Model T to do it.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Buckinbronco66 said:


> ...I also want to pick up a generator that I can hook up to either the drive shaft or axle...


I forget the years but some mid 90's Dodge diesel transmissions had a PTO (Power Take Off) port on the side. Putting a PTO port on the trans allows you to run a shaft driven implement directly off of the transmission while it is in park. If you are dropping in a Cummins, that would mate up nicely!

Another suggestion...
Cummins motors are FREAKIN HUGE AND HEAVY!
Have you considered a Volkswagen Jetta Turbo-D motor?
What about some of the smaller 4cyl diesels that they put in delivery trucks. Some of those will be smaller and lighter than your CTD and give you better economy.

Yet another suggestion...
Leave the truck as is (after converting to diesel) and just get a diesel genny. Then they run on the same fuel, but can be independent of each other. You can leave the generator running at a base camp and go on an excursion with the truck. Or if you have to GTFO quick, you can jump in the truck and make tracks with out crawling under to disco the generator.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I ordered my 2000 Ram diesel 4X4 with the optional transfer case, mostly because it was heavier duty for towing, but it also has the PTO. 
Originally I had planned to add a PTO winch, but never did.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I take it that you already looked into the conversion. 
WELCOME TO CUMMINS BRONCO
For anyone wanting to make almost any type of engine, transmission,disk brakes or anything else I suggest you contact Advanced Adapters. They make adapters and kits for almost any conversion. 
AdvanceAdapters.com | Engine & Transmission Conversion Adapters - Advance Adapters


----------



## chuckusaret (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a friend that runs contaminated jet fuel and used cooking oil in his Dodge diesel.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's a link for diesel conversions.

Buildup Showcase Threads - All Engines, All Vehicles


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Cummins! also this is a good idea, im going to put it in my book of things i should do.

-Anthony


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just buy an 88-93 Ford with the 7.3l and a 5speed. Don't understand why people want to go through all the cost/hassles to do a conversion when you can pick up a truck already to go for cheap. 
All fixed up new batteries, tires, brakes etc. Ready to go down the road for less than $2000.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

i did the VW diesel conversion on a suzuki samurai, i did it for the fuel economy and the mobility. i have long been a jeep guy.but the vw's are to small for jeeps they also do the 4bt's but then you really need bigger axles and really big tires just to get a decent speed / mpg . im running a 1.6na with 31 inch tires and can run about 60 mph getting about 33 mpg.
another reason i did it was i never got lincon logs or legos when i was a kid so now i like to build my own stuff 

i havent tried the vw on anything but diesel yet 
for the op you may be able to run the bronco on a vw 1.9 turbo i know they are putting them into the toyota pickups not sure of the GVW on the bronco


----------

